# Entertainment while posted, what's your preference?



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 8, 2011)

As I sit here in my rig running out of dvd's to watch, I've gotta ask. What do you guys do while posting?? I need some new ideas!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 8, 2011)

Posting..whats that??

I never get to see a post these days.

When I do I sleep..or read.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 8, 2011)

After the fact, I totally just realized I put this in the wrong place. Any mod wanna move it?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 8, 2011)

haha theres been this problem lately where dispatch forgets about us, so we're left posted our entire shift.


----------



## firetender (Sep 8, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> After the fact, I totally just realized I put this in the wrong place. Any mod wanna move it?


 
I don't see why; everything's got to be somewhere. In my mind it fits with "Did that just happen?" because I'm asking myself

*DOESN'T ANYBODY TALK TO EACH OTHER ANYMORE?*


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 8, 2011)

I dunno, there's a preety darned good example of wht to do to pass the time on the series premiere of "Trauma"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 8, 2011)

I really like what the inside of my eyelids look like. :-D

Other than that, talk to my partner. Maybe read some. 

Yes firetender, we do still talk to each other. When I first started with one new partner, we hit it off so well that we have spent several nearly call-less 12 hour shifts in conversation pretty much the whole time. We were way down the response pyramid one night and spent nearly the entire night in the crew room at the dining table, talking. Every time the green crew came through, they'd be like: "You two clowns are STILL talking? I thought only women talked this much!" Lol! We are great friends still and aren't assigned together right now, but we fill in on each others crews when we can.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2011)

Watch netflix, read my nook. Currently reading an amazing book "auschwitz"  posting time is why i got into twilight, lol.

Talk to partners? Theyre usually sleeping.

I have been known to throw gummy bears into their open snoring mouth.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 8, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> I dunno, there's a preety darned good example of wht to do to pass the time on the series premiere of "Trauma"



+1 haha


Firetender we talk but some partners get grumpy if they want to do their own thing.

Read, study, study some more, play with my fancy phone, study some more, nap, eat.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't post anymore, I live the high life at the fire station.  

We do the same stuff, though, only more work is involved.  Sometimes I look back and prefer posting.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I don't post anymore, I live the high life at the fire station.
> 
> We do the same stuff, though, only more work is involved.  Sometimes I look back and prefer posting.



You are crazy. I would prefer a nice bed to sleep in instead of the ambulance cab.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, we're out of stations, so usually do our chores, then watch TV, play pool, read, or just talk to each other.

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You are crazy. I would prefer a nice bed to sleep in instead of the ambulance cab.



2 beds, right in the back.  I've had some of the best naps of my life, right on that bench.  Just wipe it down first, is all.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2011)

I have seen how people neglect to clean those things in the back, no thanks! Try to scrub it down and the MRSA bites your hand!


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have seen how people neglect to clean those things in the back, no thanks! Try to scrub it down and the MRSA bites your hand!



MRSA, schmrsa.  I've had that for a decade.  I brought a pillow and blanket from home, though.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2011)

Of course. But it normally doesn't growl at you when you open the saniwipes, does it?


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Of course. But it normally doesn't growl at you when you open the saniwipes, does it?




;-)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 8, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> 2 beds, right in the back.  I've had some of the best naps of my life, right on that bench.  Just wipe it down first, is all.



On one of my rides for my Intermediate class I was sleeping on the bench at like 0330 and we got a call. Being in the back of the box, wanting to nap and having no real responsibility to pay attention to the radio I turned the volume way down on the speakers in the box. 

Long story short, the crew thought it'd be funny to not wake me up, lit em up and responded, made a right turn out of the parking lot we were posted in and dumped me off the bench haha. Talk about going from sleep to A&Ox4 in a matter of 500 ms :rofl:


----------



## Meursault (Sep 9, 2011)

I read voraciously, but passerby have always provided the best entertainment when posted. It varies with time and location, and it's completely free!


----------



## Hyperlight381 (Sep 24, 2011)

Seeing as how my partner is usually asleep, i've found my old gameboy and been wrecking lives on that old thing, sleep, and It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia DVD's at the moment


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 24, 2011)

Read, I'm in the middle of LOTR. Netflix, making my way through the Robin Hood series.
Find various lolz on the intarwebz.
Annoy my partner.
Push ups off the step at the back of the rig. 


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodyPN (Sep 24, 2011)

We don't post. Run out of our main station or a fire department substation. 

At the station: Tv. workout, sleep. And joke around. We have it pretty good even though the sleep doesnt last much longer than 2 to 3 hr intervals if were lucky.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 24, 2011)

2-3 hour intervals sound nice. We get dispatch paging us constantly to come 10-8 from a call so they can drop tones on us. I like it though. 12 hours of go go go makes the day go by fast.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> 2-3 hour intervals sound nice. We get dispatch paging us constantly to come 10-8 from a call so they can drop tones on us. I like it though. 12 hours of go go go makes the day go by fast.



Thats how its been for us. 8-9 calls in a 12 hr shift. Paged the.next call before we clear the last one.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 24, 2011)

My first call today was at 130 and we got on at 10. Sometimes we have a ton of free time. Naps are always an option.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 24, 2011)

For some reason the sups have a problem with us napping... even on 72hr shifts 

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 24, 2011)

Thats ridiculous. If you answer the radio then who cares? We do whatever we want as long as we answer

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Dober317 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm with a campus-based EMS system that only works as first response, so we don't get posted anywhere but we do spend 12- and 16-hour shifts in the station.

When I'm not walking around campus, I've been working through a small library of Nintendo 64 games in the station. If I'm not doing that, I'm either on my laptop or sleeping; and I'll probably start bringing in my EMT book to re-read a few sections every now and again.



			
				Hyperlight381 said:
			
		

> Seeing as how my partner is usually asleep, i've found my old gameboy and been wrecking lives on that old thing, sleep, and It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia DVD's at the moment



I found my old Gameboy Color with a copy of Pokemon Silver still in it just a few days before I was going to leave for college


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 25, 2011)

More reading...


----------



## tssemt2010 (Sep 26, 2011)

thank goodness for smart phones, i usually end up playing games on my iphone if its during the day, if its at night, i will sleep


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 26, 2011)

Today, I discovered the built-in WiFi hot spot feature in my iPhone. My laptop is now my bestfriend during long shifts.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 26, 2011)

*I knew a guy in Corpus CHristi*

He shot rats.h34r:


----------



## EMSrush (Sep 26, 2011)

Chat.
Snack.
Read.
Smoke.
Repeat.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 27, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> I dunno, there's a preety darned good example of wht to do to pass the time on the series premiere of "Trauma"


 
Lol, visit the hospitals for John Does who are dead, have sex int he back of the rig, drive around town wrecklessly, I love it!


----------



## Deuce (Jul 14, 2012)

Love me some crazy people. Or people at Starbucks


----------

